# My hedgehog just threw up.



## lilylewis (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello,
I just took my hedgehog out of her bed and she was acting quite odd and threw up ( a pale colour) I have recently changed her food from cat biscuits to hedgehog biscuits, do you think it could be that? or is she ill?
she is now acting a little weak and is sleeping.
Should I be alarmed?
Thank You!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

How long ago did you change the food? Did you do a slow change or a sudden one? Do you know if she could have gotten into anything else unusual that might have made her sick?

Between the acting odd/weak and throwing up, I'd schedule a vet visit & keep a close eye on her. Make sure she stays warm as sick hedgehogs can have a hard time maintaining body temperature.


----------



## lilylewis (Dec 30, 2013)

I changed her food suddenly, but I always feed her things like chicken and turkey etc and she's always been fine. Will keep a look out!
Thank you!


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

It is coming to conclusion that she is sick to me. If she is you want to catch it before it gets serious by taking her to a Vet. Make sure you have the temp on 75-80. Keep check on her weight everyday and see if she's gained or looses any. That is very important. Pale isn't a good sign either. Hope she gets better!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd be a good idea to go with a slow change in the future if you switch her food again, to prevent stomach upset.  Even if you've already fed the main meat in the food before or anything like that, a full diet change can be stressful for them. What kind of hedgehog food did you switch her to?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I notice you said you switched from cat food to hedgehog food. Most hedgehog food is crap and not nutritionally adequate. Which hedgehog food is she on?

Edited to add. I guess I was answering the same time as Lilysmommy.


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Spike's Delite hedgehog food is the only one I trust.  Chloe does really good on it.


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope he feels better.


----------

